# SunJoe Scarifier



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Does anyone know if the SunJoe scarifier cartridge will cut through stolons and rhizomes in bermuda? Wanting to be able to verticut my bermuda to create new growing points. Any advice on this is welcomed. I watched a video that said latitude 36 in particular "liked" to be beat up often.


----------



## JRal (May 1, 2019)

I got one a couple of weeks ago. I've been very pleased with it so far. I used it on my Bermuda and Zoysia. It cuts through stolons pretty easily. It also pulls up a lot of thatch. You can get aggressive or keep it lite.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

JRal said:


> I got one a couple of weeks ago. I've been very pleased with it so far. I used it on my Bermuda and Zoysia. It cuts through stolons pretty easily. It also pulls up a lot of thatch. You can get aggressive or keep it lite.


+1

I was impressed with the scarifier cartridge. Cut nice grooves. If you have some new runners, it is more likely to pull them up than cut them though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sun Joe AJ801E 12 Amp 12.6" Electric Scarifier Plus Lawn Dethatcher with Collection Bag


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

i've been hearing good things about this product (to my surprise). The cable is a no-go for me though; I'm hoping one day someone like EGO makes one.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I just picked up one of these and am planning on trying it on my bermuda when I get home today. Hoping for good results as I've read good things about this unit.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Teej will you look at how it handles the runners specifically? Thanks!


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

I had one, it worked very well! I was surprised at how well it worked...


----------



## James (Jul 14, 2018)

How does this compare to the greenworks dethacther?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I got one this year and used it once so far. But I only used the dethatching cartridge. I was very impressed with it, but haven't tried the scarifier cartridge yet. The cable is aggravating, but it's better than renting a machine every year for almost the same price as buying this unit. 2 uses of this thing and it's already paid for itself.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> I got one this year and used it once so far. But I only used the dethatching cartridge. I was very impressed with it, but haven't tried the scarifier cartridge yet. The cable is aggravating, but it's better than renting a machine every year for almost the same price as buying this unit. 2 uses of this thing and it's already paid for itself.


Not to mention loaning it out to family and friends so they can do their lawns!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I've seen a lot of places say that it's a great machine but I'm asking specifically about its ability to cut runners (stolons and rhizomes) any one have any first hand knowledge? Pictures would be awesome!


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

i got one a month or so ago. I am using it for exactly the same purpose. my lawn has been neglected for years (new home purchase) and has a lot of thin spots and wanted to spur new growth and encourage the bermuda to spread and thicken up. i have only used it on on section of my lawn thus far but was very impressed by this little guy. it did get down low enough to cut the runners and as mentioned above new runners or exposed runners it can tear them out of the ground. i didnt take any pictures of that section but i plan to do the rest of the lawn here soon (maybe the weekend if the rain holds off) i'll do my best to get some before and afters, im horrible about getting the before shots. lol


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@JDM83 Please send me some pictures of your results. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Kballen11 said:


> @Teej will you look at how it handles the runners specifically? Thanks!


No prob! I got home too late last night to try it, but I'm going to try tonight. Might be a this weekend thing as well, but I will report back my experience and specifically how it deals with runners. I'm optimistic!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok pictures would be awesome!


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Pawel said:


> i've been hearing good things about this product (to my surprise). The cable is a no-go for me though; I'm hoping one day someone like EGO makes one.


Yes!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Used it the other day before my sand was delivered. Worked pretty good. I only did one pass on the big section.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Could you harvest valuable sprigs with this machine?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Could you harvest valuable sprigs with this machine?


I haven't tried it but I would imagine you could. There is a lot of healthy grass that gets ripped out with it. Just make sure you rake it all up instead of using a mower with a bagger.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Thinking about getting one of these as well. I had a pretty bad weed problem early in the season. Thanks to Celsius and the Texas sun I was able to take care of a good portion of them. 
What I am left with now is the remaining weed stems and such left on the ground and possible thatch from previous years of neglect and bad mowing practices. 
Question is:Is it too late in the season to dethatch? From what I've learned you can pretty much blow up bermuda and it will come back, so I am leaning towards"no". Just wanting to ask the question.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Dethatching shouldn't be a problem as long as it's actively growing. It will look rough for about a month, then be fine once it grows back in.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I've been considering ordering one after watching this on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnOrrtLEX7w


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Detatched mine July 9th and it has rebounded already. Put some liquid fert down afterwards to help and upped the water for a bit. Used the sun joe scarifier and it was amazing how much it pulled up. Bermuda is a beast and can handle the hit.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

During and after pics. I did scalp it with the new reel mower afterwards so keep that in mind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Damn this thing is pretty powerful 👍


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Did a great job pulling up all the dead crap in my backyard


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Was anyone able to confirm how well it performed with runners?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2020)

I'd probably sharpen thin those blades out with an angle grinder before trying to cut stolons and runners.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Just getting my hands on one of these. Is it recommended to sharpen these blades or are they good enough as they are out of the box?


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Good to go out of the box


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

For anyone who is interested, looks like Sunjoe is running a deal of the day on these right now.

https://snowjoe.com/products/sun-joe-13-inch-12-amp-electric-scarifier-lawn-dethatcher-w-collection-bag


----------

